# White butterfly - sign



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone,

You may think me crazy, but I just wanted to share something with you. I had a missed miscarriage and found out at our 12 week dating scan on the 20th that our baby had died at 10 weeks. I miscarried naturally on Tuesday. One week on, on Friday (27th), I felt really emotional and upset, just wanting to cry all day. I'd been better on the two previous days, but the one week anniversary hit me hard. That day, a white butterfly fluttered into view in the garden, hovering near me for several minutes before flying off. This happened again later in the day. Each incidence was noticeable because the butterfly arrived just as I was feeling most despairing. 

I told my husband about what had happened this evening. He said it was strange I'd mentioned that because he had kept seeing a white butterfly near him as he was working in the garden today. This made me curious, so I googled it and discovered that many people who have had miscarriages seem to have had similar experiences. A white butterfly is traditionally seen as a sign of a child's soul. Could that have been what we experienced? I also checked out white cabbage butterflies' usual appearance times as I know they're short-live. Normally have their last flurry in early September. Maybe it's just climate change and a late season, but it somehow felt like more to me. Have any of you had similar experiences?

At my father-in-law's funeral on a cold rainy Irish February day six years ago, a beautiful vibrant butterfly appeared by his coffin just as one of his sons read a eulogy for him. Everyone saw it and marvelled. I can't help but make a link. It makes me think about this strange reaction that my 4 year old son had to a 'Mockingbird' lullaby children's book earlier this year. There was a line about a child being shown a butterfly, and when that butterfly had flown, the child was comforted by more lovely experiences. The problem was that every time I sang the line about the butterfly flying away, my son (usually quite a stoic child) would cry and ask why the butterfly had to leave the boy. He thought it was unkind to fly away and not stay with him. I told him that the butterfly needed to be free, but that it would be happy with its friends and maybe would come and visit the boy another day. I can't get all of this out of my mind now, but I feel a new calm has come over me. I told my mum about the butterfly experience this evening and then she asked (knowing what I'd say) if I'd have let myself get pregnant if I had known what was going to happen. I answered quickly that I wouldn't have changed a thing. I am the mother of that child even if I will never get to hold her (I always felt it was a girl) and I'm proud of her and happy that she's free and will have no pain. She just wasn't meant to be born.

You girls may think this is just superstition or wistful thinking, but I wanted to share my thoughts. Have any of you experienced anything like this?

Minky - thinking of my :angel:


----------



## blue33

I never knew that white butterflies possibly symbolized a child's soul. I am so glad I read your post!! I see them quite often and never thought anything about it. My husband and I also go fishing alot and we both always have little butterflies land on us, and they seem quite content to just stay with us. Very interesting! Thank you for posting this :flower:


----------



## Kittycat155

Wow. 
In July I noticed a butterfly that was pretty tame(...) I was in bathroom on phone had been up for 30 something hours. Saw it and was just so shocked to see it so close. We have butterflys near me but never see them near my house(also have 8 cats and 2 dogs so not to surprised). This one is still around. I see a few but mainly a yellow with black markings. I took a few photos as I thought it was so strange to be able to walk right up to it.

Everytime I see them I feel instant peace and happiness. 

I am on day 3 of a chemical at moment and been pretty down can't wait till morning as have feeling.


----------



## Nina83

I had something similar happen to me, but it was Father related.
I think it was the day after I ant my father had passed (we weren't close) I noticed a small spider in my office. He was hanging around my computer, just jumping around. At first I shooed him away, but then he came back. Through out most of the day he was just sitting on my calendar. 
He stayed close to me in my office that whole week. I liked it, I really felt like it was my dad, watching over me in the last week before he passed over.
I also got some spam mail from him- "vacation in Hawaii, now only!" I felt like he was saying- it's OK, I'm in a better place now <3
I definitely believe in these kinds of signs.


----------



## MrsGax

I have! Mine was after my first MMC... I came home after finding out the news and opened my garage and a giant monarch butterfly was sitting on my garage wall. Just sitting there. And stayed with me for about 10 minutes until my husband got home. A few months later, my moms friend told me that she saw a face/eyes on the photo of the butterfly I took... And once you see it, you see it. It was so crazy and just made me realize that I was not alone. Later on around my EDD, my niece was sleep talking (age 2) and said that "Yaya's (me) baby has a present... a butterfly." I have never cried more in my life. If I ever had a doubt about there being something more, that definitely made me know that we are never alone. Butterflies of any kind are a sign of souls. They are the most beautiful, peaceful creatures I have ever seen. Big hugs to you. I am sorry about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

Thank you to all of you for your replies,

The one thing that has stayed with me since I saw the butterfly is a feeling of peace. That is a priceless gift. I loved reading all your stories and I'm glad if mine helped you. From the bottom of my heart, I wish you all luck and happiness in the future. You are mothers, even if your children are not all with you. MrsGax - your story really touched me and I'm delighted to see that you are expecting. May your pregnancy be healthy and happy! Your niece's words were a precious gift. My own two year old daughter (who you'll see in my profile pic as a baby) said something very strange today. She's just beginning to string two or three words together. As I was getting her dressed this morning, she clearly said "Bye bye, baby" three or four times. It was totally out of context - there were no dollies around and I'd just been talking to her about how we were going to visit Nana. My DD is such an innocent - she doesn't really know what has just happened and has been my ray of sunshine this last week or so. I think she has sensed that we are sad and has been particularly affectionate with hugs and unexpected kisses, but her words today really filled me with awe. Small children just amaze you. Take care everyone XXX


----------



## Kittycat155

I hear so many stories where the little ones will say something they CAN NOT know and truly think they see things and have a connection that we do not anymore.


----------



## bubblz82

I have had that conversion with a friend who lost her uncle the week I lost my baby.She saw one by his bed. The day I found out I was prpregnant I had been a lovely walk in a cost with my hubbie. After I lost Diamond it took me a few weeks before I went back to that forest. My first day back and I saw a butterfly. It Again was a beautiful day.


----------

